# Worth a giggle



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

http://www.ncphobbies.com/tools-1/64-bsrt/bsrt-chassis-final-adjustment-tool-slot-cars/ht400/

:tongue: :lol:


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

One of my favorite tools!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ah yes!! The weapon of mass destruction!! Most useful!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

My Father would call that "The South of The Border Speedwrench". Not really but he would have called it a less p.c. name. But I will leave it to that.

I just ordered 2 of those...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I call it the "fine-adjustment tool" and have also been known to refer to it as the "BFH." The B and H are big hammer - I'm sure you can suss out the rest...


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Somehow I knew it was going to be a hammer. lol


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Lol!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Here comes Lucky...*

Kinda like a bat used on a loosing race horse. :beatdeadhorse: LOL

Why didn't you Win? Win, win, win,....Why, why, why....Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah Noooooooooo win 

Bob...It's Hammer Time...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thats also a wheel installation tool....right Mike?

Every body needs a good "butt-and-set". Mines a 2 pounder with a sawed off handle. I use it to cooperate anything that wont....uh.....

cooperate!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

When your only tool is a hammer, everything looks like a nail. That may explain some of my last few projects

-Paul


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Used mine a few times. A friend has used something more interesting as his final option. Believe its called a Winchester


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*I remember that...*

The LifeLike and the Winchester... sounds like the title to a movie. :freak:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Does it come in chrome? Then it would match the vise!
What? Doesn't everyone have a chrome vise?


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

My vice isn't chrome.

My vice is Scotch.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

DonSchenck said:


> My vice isn't chrome.
> 
> My vice is Scotch.


Right on Don!!! My vice is Redheads... :wave:


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

Did someone say "Redheads"???


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

swamibob said:


> Right on Don!!! My vice is Redheads... :wave:


I am married to a redhead. Most of what has been said about redheads is true. Well some of it is true anyway I guess.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you Don!

Tom


----------

